# Dainty George



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Im feeding George pond snails..

http://s304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/?action=view&current=DSCN0296.flv


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

cute!!! Are you feeding him snails?


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

yes, pond snails in the video


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

aww what a cutie!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

That is so incredibly cute! And I thought it was fun hand feeding the turtles! ^_^


----------

